

Bootstrapping, Scaling and Cashflow by William Reeve - swombat
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/04/24/geeknrolla-bootstrapping-scaling-and-cashflow-by-william-reeve/

======
swombat
I watched this at Geeknrolla, and for myself I thought this was the best talk
of the day (and it was a good day). Very happy that there's a video version
out.

William Reeve, of ScreenSelect/LoveFilm, goes into how they used cash flow
management to gain a competitive advantage against more heavily funded rivals.

~~~
shafqat
Damn, I thought I recognized you and your company name while walking around
GeeknRolla. Will definately have to catch up next time I'm in London.

But definately agree that this was the best talk of the day by far. He's also
very accessible and has given us feedback/tips since then.

------
erlanger
Perhaps I'm just uninitiated, but I found these slides to be cryptic in
isolation...I gave up about half-way through.

~~~
swombat
It's a good thing they have youtube videos of the presentation itself right
underneath then.....

~~~
davidw
Anyone care to post a summary of what the guy says?

~~~
eru
I'd be interested in that, too. I do not like to watch videos at work, and my
connection is too bad at home.

~~~
erlanger
I'm with you (won't watch videos at work).

I hate video content that could easily be text (screencasts, etc.). It's not
readily translatable, uses more bandwidth, and (my chief annoyance) forces me
to go at the speaker's pace.

 _Descends from soap box_

That being said, a presentation is fine for video, although it's nice if a
transcript is provided.

